# No "REPLY" button in sale section?



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

I can't reply to any of the for sale posts - does anyone else have that problem?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Been like that since the 16th of July mate :wink:

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=146630


----------

